
Ask HN: Whose name goes on a VCS commit when pair programming? - ralmidani
Sometimes a programmer and I will switch between driver and observer multiple times during a programming session.<p>So who puts their name on a commit in those cases?<p>If I&#x27;m approaching pair programming wrong, I would love to hear from those with better ideas.
======
YuriNiyazov
Both? git has a --author command-line switch that allows you to override
whatever's the default.

